# Post your Windows 7 Experience Index score here!



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!


Please post screenshots with your Windows Experience Index here/

And it will be also good if you post your System specs.

Here is my score -

*i.imgur.com/2azQD.jpg


and my PC specs-

AMD Phenom II x4 840 @3.2 GHz
ASUS M4A78LT-M LE
4 GB DDR 3 RAM @1333 Mhz
Palit 9500 Gt

So now post yours 

bump! no one got any scores to post?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

^^will post once I get home...


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Same here...


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's mine @ stock:
*i.imgur.com/0z0vk.png

With OC to 4GHz the CPU gives 7.9 which is the max, but can't run it now cause I have to configure codecs or the test crashes at video test(ffdshow)


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine, on Stock of course,
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/5297/unledrxa.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ is that on stock? If so, nice.

*Guys, mention if you are on stock or oc'ed.*


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^ is that on stock? If so, nice.
> 
> *Guys, mention if you are on stock or oc'ed.*



Yes.
Added.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jul 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes.
> Added.




*img594.imageshack.us/img594/2263/ssssuk.jpg


system config on sign

H.D is Raid 0 still


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ On board GPU?? That much??


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^ on board gpu?? That much??





if @ me  hd 5750

if @ithehappy   then his GTX560


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> *img594.imageshack.us/img594/2263/ssssuk.jpg
> 
> 
> system config on sign
> ...




Yeah Raid 0 setups doesn't change the HDD score. Even mine gives 5.9.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> if @ me  hd 5750
> 
> if @ithehappy   then his GTX560


You should have mentioned it.

BTW: Even Raid0 gives 5.9? WTH?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like many of us have a HDD bottleneck score.
Anyone on SSD can post their score? Would be interesting


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Looks like many of us have a HDD bottleneck score.
> Anyone on SSD can post their score? Would be interesting


Ask Sam9s or S_V.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

SSD scores are greater than 5.9 as reported in online reviews.


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> You should have mentioned it.
> 
> BTW: *Even Raid0 gives 5.9?* WTH?


WEI is a weird index which gives you a random idea about your PC's performance. Not an accurate index by any means.

Moving this thread to Software Q&A.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

ico said:


> WEI is a weird index which gives you a random idea about your PC's performance. Not an accurate index by any means.
> 
> Moving this thread to Software Q&A.


I agree, specially if you compare graphic card performance, the score is not linear at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is mine

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/2237/unledmr.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2011)

ico said:


> WEI is a weird index which gives you a random idea about your PC's performance. Not an accurate index by any means.



Well, it IS weird.
The WEI score is actually the lowest of all the scores of different parameters.
You can not (and should not) take into account the WEI score to compare the performance of two computers.

BUT, you can use the individual scores to compare different aspects of the system, like, Processors, RAM and Graphics etc...


----------



## nilanko (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the worst 
*i.imgur.com/LhfM2.png


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 20, 2011)

Scores with my HP-6121TX

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6012/5958379902_83217f89b1_b.jpg


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 20, 2011)

to all those stuck at 5.9
*thumbnails24.imagebam.com/14144/ae4b23141430913.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

All these scores are pointless, unless one has an SSD.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 21, 2011)

5.7 on my Dell XPS 15 !


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> to all those stuck at 5.9
> *thumbnails24.imagebam.com/14144/ae4b23141430913.jpg




May be that because of a 7200rpm HDD. I have got a similar result at my parents' PC with a Seagate 7200.12 drive. Unfortunately couldn't find the screens.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine at stock speeds comming with the OC'ed ones on monday, Spects on Sign.
TDF Express is stuck at 5.9 sorry cannot OC the HDD

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6145/5960803206_db6ea1c5d8.jpg
Windows Exp index (Large) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it a Green HDD?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is it a Green HDD?



No my system drive is Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM ITB  i have a seperate WD green 1TB for storage if i am right Seagate Green HDD starts at 1.5TB


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> to all those stuck at 5.9
> *thumbnails24.imagebam.com/14144/ae4b23141430913.jpg




What's your system config?


----------



## nilanko (Jul 21, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> to all those stuck at 5.9
> *thumbnails24.imagebam.com/14144/ae4b23141430913.jpg





asingh said:


> All these scores are pointless, unless one has an SSD.


LMAO.  In fact, all these scores are just rubbish. One can easily change these through an XML file. Who knows, how many have posted the real ones except me!


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

nilanko said:


> LMAO.  In fact, all these scores are just rubbish. One can easily change these through an XML file. Who knows, how many have posted the real ones except me!


To all whose HDDs are 5.9 are real, the rest are not  except for SSD users.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 21, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/1IRE6.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice to see a thread like this - I've created a similar thread long time ago 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...ur-windows-vista-experience-index-rating.html

Will post my windows 7 scores later.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 22, 2011)

@nilanko u think ur the only Harischandra here


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 22, 2011)

*i52.tinypic.com/kb52s4.jpg

here is mine.. my specs in Signature.. nothing hacked or oc'ed everything on stock



tkin said:


> To all whose HDDs are 5.9 are real, the rest are not  except for SSD users.




My hdd score is 7.3.. I don't know how, but I do know I have not hacked any system file to do so


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

And with a WD Green!!! 

I am getting a hunch AMD systems are scoring better than Intel in HDD score.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 22, 2011)

Prepare the shock treatment for me too, No way Teckfreck & Rajesh also have AMD system they got 5.9

BTW WD Green HDD have a large cache size when compared to normal HDD by any chance can that be the reason


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's mine: *i.imgur.com/2A4IN.png

Config. in Signature.

Wonder why my RAM rating is so low.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 22, 2011)

Well well this rating seems garbage, no meaning. Windows love to give 5.9, ehh. And it finds the lowest specified equipment and score is equal to that, for me it was the HDD with 5.9 and the score is 5.9. No matter what rig one is using, so I've to say it's complete crap.


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> And with a WD Green!!!
> 
> I am getting a hunch AMD systems are scoring better than Intel in HDD score.


Not possible. Not a 7+, something is wrong, maybe its corrupt or something.

PS: WD green 500GB has 16MB cache, I have WD Black with higher cache, and I get 5.9.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> PS: WD green 500GB has 16MB cache, I have WD Black with higher cache, and I get 5.9.



& how much for WD Blue


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well well this rating seems garbage, no meaning. Windows love to give 5.9, ehh. And it finds the lowest specified equipment and score is equal to that, for me it was the HDD with 5.9 and the score is 5.9. No matter what rig one is using, so I've to say it's complete* crap*.


 ..


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> & how much for WD Blue


Same 16MB(for 500GB).

PS: My WD Black has 64MB cache, I still get 5.9


----------



## Tenida (Jul 22, 2011)

Windows 7 Experience Index score is total cr@p.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Not possible. Not a 7+, something is wrong, maybe its corrupt or something.
> *
> PS: WD green 500GB has 16MB cache,* I have WD Black with higher cache, and I get 5.9.




That's in the older models prior to 2009. It's 32MB since then. I own two of these.


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> That's in the older models prior to 2009. It's 32MB since then. I own two of these.


Hmm, could be, but cache has no effect on WER.

Cause:
1. Laptop Drive, 8MB cache, 5.9.
2. Desktop Drive, 16MB cache, 5.9
3. WD Black, 64MB cache, 5.9

Total nuts.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> PS: WD green 500GB has 16MB cache, I have WD Black with higher cache, and I get 5.9.




My hard-disk has 32 MB cache. I just did that assessment again and same scores


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> My hard-disk has 32 MB cache. I just did that assessment again and same scores


Its broken, corrupt or something.

Take a look here: The Windows 7 Experience Index thread 

Lots of amd users with WD greens and everything, no mec hdd user got over 5.9.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hmm, could be, but cache has no effect on WER.
> 
> Cause:
> 1. Laptop Drive, 8MB cache, 5.9.
> ...




Yeah even the WD black of my office gives 5.9.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its broken, corrupt or something.
> 
> Take a look here: The Windows 7 Experience Index thread
> 
> Lots of amd users with WD greens and everything, no mec hdd user got over 5.9.



well personally I don't think any thing is broken or corrupted  bcoz system is working very well .. and even the score was same when I first Installed windows. But is their any way to verify that


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's mine 
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/mysystem.png

*Intel Core i7 2600K
Cm V6GT
MSI Z68A-GD80(B3)
Gskill Ripjaws X 8GB 1600Mhz 1.5V
MSI N560Ti GTX TFII/OC
Corsair GS700
WD Blue Sata II 500GB*


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

So even the i7 2600k with Z68 getting 7.6 out of 7.9!!! Wonder which CPUs actually get full marks in this test.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is my Dell XPS 15 . @ i5 2410 4Gb Ram ,2 Gb GT 540M
*img809.imageshack.us/img809/1199/indexax.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

@vicky

Tha is very very impressive for a laptop


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Since Dell does not use the Nvidia card for general purpose hence it is 5.7 . Otherwise 5.9 on HDD and Ram . 

6.6 GFX is not bad !


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 27, 2011)

CPU @ 4.2 GPU @950/975/1900
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6125/5979693463_3bed707fed.jpg
EXP OC by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

Skud said:


> So even the i7 2600k with Z68 getting 7.6 out of 7.9!!! Wonder which CPUs actually get full marks in this test.



The Extreme editions would.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

How to check the HDD cache size??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 27, 2011)

^^TRY Crystal disk info


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 27, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Here's mine
> *i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/mysystem.png
> 
> *Intel Core i7 2600K
> ...





mithun_mrg said:


> CPU @ 4.2 GPU @950/975/1900
> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6125/5979693463_3bed707fed.jpg
> EXP OC by mithun_mrg, on Flickr





Skud said:


> So even the i7 2600k with Z68 getting 7.6 out of 7.9!!! *Wonder which CPUs actually get full marks in this test*.


As I said Windows 7 has some affair with this 5.9 score.
I think a P1 will score full in this test


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 11, 2012)

Bumping this old thread with my scores.. 

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/plextor/WEI.jpg

Specs in my siggy...

2500k @4.5GHz


----------

